# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Vinkkejä Bussipassi-matkalle?

## kemkim

Kohta on viikko lomaa ja ajattelin ostaa viikoksi Bussipassin ja lähteä kiertelemään Suomea. Siksi kyselenkin mielenkiintoisia reittejä. Helsinkiläisestä näkökulmasta erilaiset maisemat, esimerkiksi mäkiset, järviset ja vastaavat reitit kiinnostavat. Lisäksi kiinnostusta olisi suosia matkalla ostoliikenteen vuoroja ja muuten vähän käytettyjä hiljaisia vuoroja. Ehkä sellaisiakin vuoroja, jotka menevät vain kerran-pari viikossa. Alustava matkasuunnitelma on, että tänä perjantaina olisin 18 aikaan Porissa, eli joku reitti olisi mietittävä Helsingistä Poriin. Porista Vaasaan olen jo päättänyt, millä vuorolla menen, mutta tiistaina olisi tarkoitus suunnata Vaasasta Ouluun päiväseltään. Oulusta takaisin Helsinkiin keskiviikkona. Sitten olisi torstaina mahdollisuus vielä kokeilla jotain lyhyempää reittiä Helsingistä käsin, jotta ehtisi iltapäiväksi kotiin.

Eli jos jollain on mielessä erikoisia reittejä kulkevia busseja, niin saa ehdotella! Itse olen meittinyt ainakin, että haluaisin testata tätä harvinaista Helsingin ympäristöseudun poikittaisliikennettä, eli vain kerran päivässä koulupäivisin ajettavaa Lohja-Hämeenlinna -reittiä, joka menee Lohjalta Hämeenlinnaan 9:45-12:15 ja toisin päin 13:10-15:40.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Vaasasta Haldin&Rosen vakio 9.30 Kokkolaan 12.35: olo kuin ulkomailla,
Kokkolasta Pohjolan Matkan 13.00 vakio Ouluun 16.40: useita mutkia pikkuteiden kautta.
Oulusta 6.40 pika Helsinkiin 16.30: Keski-Suomen vaihtelevat maisemat (Keitele vehmas, Päijänne jylhä) :Smile:

----------


## kemkim

> Vaasasta Haldin&Rosen vakio 9.30 Kokkolaan 12.35: olo kuin ulkomailla,
> Kokkolasta Pohjolan Matkan 13.00 vakio Ouluun 16.40: useita mutkia pikkuteiden kautta.
> Oulusta 6.40 pika Helsinkiin 16.30: Keski-Suomen vaihtelevat maisemat (Keitele vehmas, Päijänne jylhä)


Kiitos vinkeistä, itsekin ajattelin kokeilla tuota Haldin&Rosea! Miltähän tuo Pietarsaari-Kokkolan M-P+ vakio vaikuttaisi? Matkahuollon haku kun sitä ehdottaa vaihtoehtona, että menisi Vaasa-Pietarsaari, Pietarsaari-Kokkola ja Kokkola-Oulu.  Entä Vaasa-Joensuu -reitti Siilinjärvelle ja Siilinjärveltä Ouluun Pyhännän kautta, onko sillä reitillä mitään näkemisen arvoista?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Haldin&Rosen rahastuskuitti (jos sellainen bussipassimatkailijalle annetaan) kannattaa laittaa talteen: ei yhtään nimeä tai muutakaan sanaa suomen kielellä, ellei käytäntö ole muuttunut.  Pietarsaari on ruotsiksi Jakobstad, mikä ei ole ollenkaan itsestään selvää.  Pietarsaaresta Kokkolaan parempi reitti on Larsmon kautta eli EI Kruunupyyn kautta: "seitsemän sillan tieltä" saaristonäkymiä.

Savossa yleensä on järvisiä ja mäkisiä maisemia, Pohjanmaan puolella ei niinkään.  Siilinjärven ja Iisalmen välillä voi lisäksi hyvällä tuurilla tehdä bussin ikkunasta junahavaintoja: rautatie on melkein koko matkan viitostien länsipuolella ja näkyy tielle "vähän väliä".  Istumapaikka on vain muistettava valita sopivasti.  Lapinlahdella on "Matkakeskus": linja-autojen lähtöalue rautatieasemarakennuksen eteläpuolella radan vieressä.  Viitasaarella (Oulu - Jyväskylä tai Vaasa - Joensuu) taajama Keitele-järven rannalla ja viitisen kilometriä taajaman eteläpuolella Hännilänsalmen silta.  Tässäpä näitä vinkkejä.

----------


## jore

> Haldin&Rosen rahastuskuitti (jos sellainen bussipassimatkailijalle annetaan) kannattaa laittaa talteen: ei yhtään nimeä tai muutakaan sanaa suomen kielellä, ellei käytäntö ole muuttunut.  Pietarsaari on ruotsiksi Jakobstad, mikä ei ole ollenkaan itsestään selvää.  Pietarsaaresta Kokkolaan parempi reitti on Larsmon kautta eli EI Kruunupyyn kautta: "seitsemän sillan tieltä" saaristonäkymiä.


Kyllähän tossa näyttää olevan vaikka mitä suomeks: Pietarsaari, Turku, Rauma, Opiskelija, Pikavuoro...

Tosin tuo on ostettu Turusta, mul ei nyt satu oleen lähettyvillä/tallessa yhtään Pietarsaaresta ostettua kuittia.

Edittiä: Löyty yks lippu, Pietarsaari ja Vaasa on ruotsiksi, mutta Rauma lukee suomeksi, lisäks ensimmäisenä lukee isoilla kirjaimilla "KUITTI", pikavuoro on kans suomea  :Razz:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Haldin&Rosen käytäntö näyttää muuttuneen.  Nyt kun yritän muistella, milloin matkustin Pietarsaareen, niin se taisi olla jo keväällä 1991. :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Pietarsaari on ruotsiksi Jakobstad, mikä ei ole ollenkaan itsestään selvää.  Pietarsaaresta Kokkolaan parempi reitti on Larsmon kautta eli EI Kruunupyyn kautta: "seitsemän sillan tieltä" saaristonäkymiä.


Ja Larsmohan on suomeksi Luoto, mikä ei näköjään ole sekään itsestäänselvää.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ja Larsmohan on suomeksi Luoto, mikä ei näköjään ole sekään itsestäänselvää.


Aivan totta.  Mutta:  sekä Turisti-Aikataulut että Haldin&Rosen painettu aikataulu tuntevat vain nimen Larsmo, joten aikatauluista ja reiteistä kirjoitettaessa on parasta mainita ruotsinkielinen nimi.  Luodon asukkaista yli 90% on ruotsinkielisiä, joten suomenkielisen nimen käyttö taitaa olla aika vähäistä.  Ainakin keväällä 1991 H&R:n Kokkola-Pietarsaari-bussin keulassa luki vain Karleby-Jakobstad, joten suomenkielisen matkustajan oli tarpeen tietää tai ainakin epäillä, että Jakobstad tarkoittaa Pietarsaarta. :Smile:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> sekä Turisti-Aikataulut että Haldin&Rosen painettu aikataulu tuntevat vain nimen Larsmo


Jos Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta etsii yhteyksiä Pietarsaari - Luoto, saa tulokseksi yhteyksiä välille Pietarsaari - Larsmo Holm.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Myöhäistä kesälomaa viettäville voisi suositella Gold Linen koulupäivävuoroja välillä Kemi - Rovaniemi, varsinkin jos pitää jokimaisemista.  Tosin ne ovat patoaltaita, mutta kuitenkin.  Lähtöajat Kemistä 6.50 ja 13.00, Rovaniemeltä 6.15 ja 14.40, matka-aika kiireettömästi 2h 20min - 2h 55min.  Koululaisia kuljetetaan näillä vuoroilla ainakin Tervolaan / Tervolasta, Muurolaan / Muurolasta sekä Laurilasta, mutta määristä ei ole tietoja  -  jossain muuallahan koululaiset täyttävät käyttämänsä bussit.

----------


## kemkim

> Koululaisia kuljetetaan näillä vuoroilla ainakin Tervolaan / Tervolasta, Muurolaan / Muurolasta sekä Laurilasta, mutta määristä ei ole tietoja  -  jossain muuallahan koululaiset täyttävät käyttämänsä bussit.


Tämä onkin hyvä tietää. Monin paikoin olen huomannut, että koulupäivisin ajettavat vuorot täyttyvät koululaisista joksikin matkaa reittinsä varrella. On aika epämiellyttävää mennä koululaisia täynnä olevaan bussiin, meteli on hirveä ja istumapaikkaa ei saa. Siksi pyrinkin nousemaan kyytiin isommista kaupungeista bussien lähtöasemilta ja suosimaan pikavuoroja, niin saa matkustaa enemmän rauhassa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Monin paikoin olen huomannut, että koulupäivisin ajettavat vuorot täyttyvät koululaisista joksikin matkaa reittinsä varrella.


Koululaisia kulkee myös vuoroissa, jotka liikennöivät esimerkiksi M-P.  Jokunen vuosi sitten matkustin Kuusamon ja Sallan välillä M-P iltapäivävuoroilla.  Rukan koululta bussit tulivat täyteen kumpaankin suuntaan.

Vaikka vuoro ajettaisiin vain koulupäivinä, siinä ei välttämättä kulje koululaisia.  Jos aamulla ja iltapäivällä liikennöidään koululaisten kuljetustarpeen takia, voidaan keskellä päivää kuljettaa muita matkustajia.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuli tässä semmoinen mieleen, että muistakaa ostaa niskatyyny sinne bussipassikierrokselle. Esimerkiksi Biltemasta saa 2 euroa kappaleelta. Se on ihan ehdoton, pitkiä sivuja tulee kuitenkin. Noissa busseissa kun ei yleensä ottaen ole sellaista tyynyä, joka niskaa tukisi.

----------


## deepthroat

No kyllä ainakin meidän yhtiön jokaisessa EB-autossa on muutama tyyny matkustajia varten, kylläkin vähän piilossa hattuhyllyillä, mutta kuljettajat kyllä auttavat...

----------


## jtm

Täältä olen saanut paljon hyviä vinkkejä ja aion tehdä bussipassi matkan ehkä Tammikuussa, mutta luultavasti teen sen vasta ensi kesänä. Tarkoituksena on ensimmäisenä päivän reitti olla tälläinen: Tampere - Helsinki - Turku - Rauma - Pori - Vaasa - Pietarsaari - Oulu. 2päivä: Oulu - Haaparanta - Utsjoki ja 3 päivänä tulen takaisin Ouluun vuorolla joka lähtee Utsjoelta klo 5:40 ja on Oulussa klo 17:10  ja olisiko kellään mitään ehdotuksia mihin siittä kannattaisi mennä? Minua kiinnoistaisi kuinka paljon tuohon reissuun menee rahaa, että riittääkö viikon lipun hinnan lisäksi 150-200?

----------


## kemkim

> Oulussa klo 17:10  ja olisiko kellään mitään ehdotuksia mihin siittä kannattaisi mennä?


Oulussa on rautatieaseman vieressä Hotelli Turisti, jossa yöpyminen maksoi muistaakseni 55 euroa, eli edullinen ja hyvä paikka. Aamulla Oulusta voisi lähteä bussilla esimerkiksi 7:50-14:30 Joensuuhun. Joensuusta taas päivävuorolla 15:05-23:40 tai yövuorolla 22:20-6:55 aivan Venäjän rajaa seuraillen Etelä-Karjalan kautta Helsinkiin. Näillä pikavuoroilla itse matkustin ja nättejä reittejä olivat.

Jos haluaa nauttia oikein miellyttävistä penkeistä yöbussimatkalla, kannattaa mennä Helsingistä Ouluun kello 00:50 lähtevällä Pohjolan Matkan bussilla. Vuoropäivinä on Pohjolan Liikenne ja vuoroin taas Pohjolan Matka. Bussin etuosassa on 1+2 -penkitys, jossa erittäin leveät ja pehmeät lentokoneen business-luokan istuimia muistuttavat istuimet, joissa jalkatuet ja muut mukavuudet, kuten erittäin paljon jalkatilaa. Näissä kelpaa nukkua!

Puhallettava tai muunlainen niskatyyny kannattaa kyllä ottaa mukaan, jos yöbusseilla menee. Ei kannata ahnehtia liikaa yhtenä päivänä, vaan malttaa ottaa välillä hotelliyökin ja tutustua kaupunkeihin. Itsellä tuli suunniteltua niin paljon matkakohteita, että matkaväsymys iski jo ja ehdin käydä vain pienen osan suunnitelluista kohteista, koska aika loppui kesken. Suunnitelmissa olisi kuitenkin talvella ottaa uusiksi Bussipassilla. Erityisesti yöbussireitit ovat tunnelmallisia pimeässä talvessa.

----------


## jtm

Pääseekö Haaparantaan bussipassilla vai pitääkö maksaa rahalla?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Minua kiinnoistaisi kuinka paljon tuohon reissuun menee rahaa, että riittääkö viikon lipun hinnan lisäksi 150-200?


Se vähän riippuu millaisia palveluja käytät. Talvella esimerkiksi majoitukset ovat tiukemmassa, jolloin hinta myös nousee. Esimerkiksi Utsjoen ainoa hotelli on auki talvisin vain tilauksesta. Sanoisin kuitenkin että semmoinen 200-250 euroa on aika hyvä kun käyttää edes muutamana yönä yöbussia. Utsjoelle en suosittele kyllä talvella menemään..

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Lauantaiajelu, vaikkapa pääsiäislauantaina

Linja 21:
9.56 Leppävaaran asema
10.33 Serena
hinta matkakortin arvolla 1,7e

Linja 339:
10.45 Serena
11.30 Nurmijärvi, linja-autoasema
hinta käteisellä 5,4e

Kahvitauko
hinta 1,5e

Linja 637:
11.55 Nurmijärvi, linja-autoasema
12.38 Tuusulanväylä, Käskynhaltijantien pysäkki
hinta käteisellä 7,2e

Linja 550:
12.47 Käskynhaltijantie, Tuusulanväylän pysäkki
13.06 Leppävaara, Kehä I
hinta matkakortin arvolla 3,37e

Nähtävää matkan varrella:
Vanhakartano: 315 päätepysäkillä odottamassa 10.20 lähtöä
Kalajärvi: 324 päätepysäkillä odottamassa 10.40 lähtöä
Huhtamäentie: linjan 82 klo 10.30 Serenasta vuoro tulee vastaan
Mäntysalon kääntöpaikka: toinen 339 odottamassa 11.25 lähtöä
Nurmijärven las: 490A saapuu ja lähtee 11.35
jne.

----------


## jtm

Olen mahdollisesti lähdössä bussipassi reissulle kesällä. Olisiko kenelläkään antaa vinkkejä omista kokemuksista tai jostain minkälaisia reittejä olisi mukava kokeilla ja olisi jotain semmosia lapissa kiertäviä hienoja maisema reittejä tai jossain muualla suomessa ihan kaikki pienet kylät kiertävät linjat? Tampereen seudulla olen jo Luopparin ja Helmikkalan pikkureitit mennyt. Upeinta olisi päästä Salmelan veljesten Deltalla tai 8 Kutterilla  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Yksi menemisen arvoinen osuus on Loimaa-Huittinen tällä vuorolla. Valitettavasti täksi kesäksi se loppuu, mutta jos menet jo toukokuun arkipäivänä, niin tarjonta on ympäri valtakuntaa parempi. Vakiautona lie Satakunnan Liikenne #136

----------


## TEP70

Jossain ketjussa tätä jo muistelen mainostaneenikin, mutta Jyväskylästä Kuopioon kannattaa matkustaa tällä vakiovuorolla, joka kulkee varsin mukavaa reittiä oikaisten esim. Laukaasta Konnevedelle Äijälän kautta.  :Smile:

----------


## Lasse

Oma versioni bussipassimatkasta kuluneelta viikolta:

Sunnuntai:
18:45 Porvoo-Helsinki 19:00, Porvoon Liikenne 41
20:30 Helsinki-Oulu 04:50, SL Autoyhtymä/Keski-Suomen Liikenne 892

Maanantai:
05:50 Oulu-Kemi 07:45, Veljekset Salmela 55
09:25 Kemi-Kolari 13:05, Orajärven Bussit XUO-354
16:05 Kolari-Tornio 18:55, Orajärven Bussit XUO-354
20:20 Tornio-Kemi 20:48, Veljekset Salmela 46

Tiistai:
06:34 Kemi-Kemijärvi 09:45, VR P265
15:45 Kemijärvi-Rovaniemi 17:10, Gold Line 13

Keskiviikko:
05:30 Rovaniemi-Ivalo 10:05, Gold Line 38
12:15 Ivalo-Sodankylä 14:35, Gold Line 31
15:50 Sodankylä-Rovaniemi 17:35, Eskelisen Lapin Linjat LEI-507
18:05 Rovaniemi-Oulu 21:20, Eskelisen Lapin Linjat EIS-351

Torstai:
16:20 Oulu-Kajaani 18:55, Pohjolan Liikenne 186

Perjantai:
12:20 Kajaani-Iisalmi 13:11, VR P706
16:20 Iisalmi-Helsinki 00:30, Kuopion Liikenne 116

Lauantai:
01:15 Helsinki-Porvoo 02:20, Porvoon Liikenne 39

Kaksi etappia oli pakko tehdä junalla, sillä ei ollut sopivia bussyhteyksiä tarjolla. Eiköhän tuolla kuitenkin saanut takaisin sen sijoitetun 142 euroa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Maanantai:
> 05:50 Oulu-Kemi 07:45, Veljekset Salmela 55
> 09:25 Kemi-Kolari 13:05, Orajärven Bussit XUO-354
> 16:05 Kolari-Tornio 18:55, Orajärven Bussit XUO-354
> 20:20 Tornio-Kemi 20:48, Veljekset Salmela 46


Olisin käynyt saman tien katsomassa Yllästunturin: autohan käy Äkäslompolossa kääntymässä ja ajaa Ylläsjärven ja Äkäslompolon välin ns. maisematietä. Kolarin taajamassa ei liene mitään kovin kiintoisaa, mutta ehkä tunturi oli jo ennestään tuttu. :Smile:

----------


## Lasse

Tarkoitus tuossa oli kiertää Kolarin bussivarikot. Ne ei kuitenkaan tuottanut kuin yhden uuden kuvan, ja jälkeenpäin tosiaan mietin olisiko sittenkin kannattanut käydä Ylläksellä asti. Toisaalta valvotun tön jälkeen silmä painoi melkoisesti, ja tuskin maisemareitistä olisi muuta nähnyt kuin sen mitä Nukkumatti olisi esitellyt.
Toukokuussa on kaiketi seuraava matka tuinne, ja silloin omalla autolla jolloin voi paremmin kierrellä ja kaarrella mielensä mukaan.

----------


## JT

Kuluneella viikolla 27.5. - 3.6. tuli suoritettua seuraavanlainen reissu: linkki

----------


## jtm

Ajattelin käydä testaamassa tuon Tornio - Tukholma - Tornio bussireitin. Olisiko kenelläkään antaa tietoa, että paljon edestakainen matka maksaa 18v opiskelija kundilta ja voiko matkan ostaa vasta reissun alkamispäivänä 5.7 ja muitakin neuvoja saa antaa  :Smile:

----------


## Pulustaja

> Ajattelin käydä testaamassa tuon Tornio - Tukholma - Tornio bussireitin. Olisiko kenelläkään antaa tietoa, että paljon edestakainen matka maksaa 18v opiskelija kundilta ja voiko matkan ostaa vasta reissun alkamispäivänä 5.7 ja muitakin neuvoja saa antaa


*Tuoltahan* ne hinnat voi tarkistaa. Ja jos oikein ymmärsin, menopaluu olisi opiskelijalta 100... En ostaisi lippua vasta reissun alkamispäivänä, viime vuonna lippua ei enää saanut Torniosta Tukholmaan torstaina samana päivänä, eikä paria päivää ennen saanut enää paikkaa etupenkistä. Niin, mitäpä tuosta nyt sen kummempia sitten vinkkaamaan. Se nyt hieman ihmetytti että Tukholmasta auto ei lähtenyt omalta laituriltaan. No taisi kuljettaja käydä kuitenkin sisätiloissa asiaa informoimassa ettei kukaan jäänyt kyydittä.

Varo Skellefteån kovaäänisiä mummoja.  :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

Mitenkäs nuo bussipassin voimassaoloajat oikein menee? Matkahuollon sivuilta kun on mahdollista tulkita asiaa monella tavalla. Onko voimassaoloaika tasan viikko/2 viikkoa (eli esim. jos lyön kortin 1. kertaa pusateciin maanantaina klo 8, niin voimassaoloaika päättyy seuraavana maanantaina/2vk päästä maanantaina klo 8) vai jotakin muuta?

Ens viikolla alkaa loma ja näillä näkymin voisin satsata viikon sijaan peräti 2 vk passiin, kun perjantainakin on vapaata eikä lauantaiksikaan ole suurempia kiireitä luvassa. Saapa nähdä mitä kaikkea kuvattavaa sitten näin kesäaikaan löytyy, kun kouluvuorot on paussilla...

----------


## Miska

> Mitenkäs nuo bussipassin voimassaoloajat oikein menee? Matkahuollon sivuilta kun on mahdollista tulkita asiaa monella tavalla. Onko voimassaoloaika tasan viikko/2 viikkoa (eli esim. jos lyön kortin 1. kertaa pusateciin maanantaina klo 8, niin voimassaoloaika päättyy seuraavana maanantaina/2vk päästä maanantaina klo 8) vai jotakin muuta?
> 
> Ens viikolla alkaa loma ja näillä näkymin voisin satsata viikon sijaan peräti 2 vk passiin, kun perjantainakin on vapaata eikä lauantaiksikaan ole suurempia kiireitä luvassa. Saapa nähdä mitä kaikkea kuvattavaa sitten näin kesäaikaan löytyy, kun kouluvuorot on paussilla...


Bussipassi on voimassa ostopäivän sekä seuraavat 7 tai 14 kokonaista kalenterivuorokautta. Eli käytännössä saat yhden ylimääräisen matkustuspäivän, jos pystyt hankkimaan Bussipassin ensimmäisen matkapäiväsi aamuna. Voimassaoloaika alkaa juosta lataushetkestä. Viimeisenä voimassaolopäivänä ennen klo 24 aloitetun matkan saa luonnollisesti tehdä loppuun asti, vaikka vuorokausi kesken matkan vaihtuisikin.

----------


## jakami

Viikon passi tuli testattua 26.7.-2.8. Suunnilleen 88 tuntia istumista ja hieman yli 5300 km. Laskeskelin, että matkat olisivat tulleet maksamaan listahinnoilla lähemmäs 900 , joten 149 :n sijoitus kannatti hyvin! :Very Happy: 

Ti 26.7.
08:50 Lahti  11:25 Jyväskylä 
SL-Autoyhtymä 798 AAI-823 Volvo B7R Lahti Eagle 2006

12:15 Jyväskylä  13:25 Keuruu 
Karstulan Liikenne 12 KGU-519 Volvo B10M Carrus Star 302 1996

15:55 Keuruu  19:20 Pori
Satakunnan Liikenne 106 GBY-459 Volvo B10M Carrus Star 502 1996

19:55 Pori  21:00 Rauma
Satakunnan Liikenne 55 IIH-260 Scania K113 Carrus Star 502 1997

22:05 Rauma  08:05 Oulu
Pohjolan Matka 117 IJB-804 Volvo B12M 6x2*4 Volvo 9700HD NG 2010

Ke 27.7.
09:30 Oulu  11:15 Kemi
Veljekset Salmela 41 UGC-841 Scania F112 Delta 200 1983

12:20 Kemi  12:50 Tornio + 13:10 Tornio  13:40 Kemi
Veljekset Salmela 45 AGV-996 Scania B86S Kutter 9 1978

14:00 Kemi  15:40 Oulu
Veljekset Salmela 42 OFV-742 Scania F112 Delta 200 1983

17:25 Oulu  20:35 Pihtipudas
Pohjolan Matka 125 IJB-806 Volvo B12M 6x2*4 Volvo 9700HD NG 2010

To 28.7.
08:20 Pihtipudas  09:00 Viitasaari
Jyväskylän Liikenne 766 EEZ-613 Volvo B12 6x2 Carrus Star 602 1998

09:50 Viitasaari  13:05 Kajaani
Jyväskylän Liikenne 401 SYL-202 Scania K124 Lahti Falcon 540 2001

13:50 Kajaani  17:00 Raahe
Käkelän Liikenne 84 FAT-844 Volvo B10M Lahti Eagle 451 1991

17:05 Raahe  18:15 Oulu
Pohjolan Matka 221 GFH-521 Scania K114 Lahti Eagle 560 2003

20:50 Oulu  04:10 Lahti
Gold Line 15 TJY-495 Volvo B12M 6x2*4 Volvo 9700HD NG 2007

Pe 29.7.
10:55 Lahti  15:15 Tampere
Pekolan Liikenne 72 ICI-729 Iveco Irisbus Axer 2005

16:15 Tampere  17:15 Hämeenlinna
Väinö Paunu 104 MKK-904 Volvo B13R 6x2 Volvo 9700H 2011

17:50 Hämeenlinna  19:05 Lahti
Koiviston Auto 282 KBF-682 TC6Z3/7300 Kabus 3 2005

La 30.7.
13:40 Lahti  15:45 Jämsä
Koiviston Auto 284 KBF-684 TC6Z3/7300 Kabus 3 2004

16:15 Jämsä  17:50 Tampere
Väinö Paunu 98 CFJ-785 Volvo B12M Lahti Eagle 560 2002

18:10 Tampere  20:25 Turku satama
Väinö Paunu 17 FES-121 Volvo B10M-C Lahti Eagle 560 2001

Su 31.7.
00:00 Turku  02:45 Helsinki
J Vainion Liikenne 40 SNI-740 Volvo B12B Volvo 9700H 2006

03:15 Helsinki  06:00 Tampere
Väinö Paunu 4 RAI-604 Volvo B12M Volvo 9700H NG 2008

09:00 Tampere  13:05 Vaasa
Länsilinjat 81 XEY-381 Volvo B12B Volvo 9700H NG 2007

14:10 Vaasa  23:12 Joensuu keskusta
Pohjolan Matka 42 CHZ-148 Volvo B13R Volvo 9700H NG 2011

Ma 1.8.
10:35 Joensuu  13:45 Savonlinna
Savonlinja 393 KIJ-809 Volvo B10M Lahti 560 Eagle 1998

14:05 Savonlinna  19:35 Hamina
Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne 558 XIB-839 Scania K113 Lahti 560 Eagle 1999 (5 km) +
Savonlinja 738 FGH-159 Volvo B7R Volvo 9700S 2004 (251 km)

Ti 2.8.
09:10 Hamina  09:55 Kotka
Pohjolan Liikenne 904 BCI-591 Scania L94UB Lahti Scala 2006

11:10 Kotka  11:55 Hamina
Liikenne Vuorela 19 JFH-126 MB O550D Integro 2003

13:30 Hamina  14:50 Taavetti
Liikenne Vuorela 12 RGJ-364 Volvo B10M-C Carrus Vector 1996

14:50 Taavetti  15:50 Lappeenranta
Linja-Karjala 885 XUT-465 Volvo B12M 6x2 Volvo 9700HD NG 2010

16:35 Lappeenranta  18:25 Mikkeli
Savonlinja 433 SFP-962 Volvo B10M-60 Lahti 451 Eagle 1992

19:10 Mikkeli  21:10 Lahti
Kuopion Liikenne 107 RSI-952 Scania K114 Lahti Eagle 560 2002

----------


## Tunni

> Viikon passi tuli testattua 26.7.-2.8. Suunnilleen 88 tuntia istumista ja hieman yli 5300 km. Laskeskelin, että matkat olisivat tulleet maksamaan listahinnoilla lähemmäs 900 , joten 149 :n sijoitus kannatti hyvin!
> 
> 11:10 Kotka  11:55 Hamina
> Liikenne Vuorela 19 JFH-126 MB O550D Integro 2003


Kehuin tällä viikolla Vuorelan kuskille, että olen tänä kesänä matkustanut yli 5000 kilometriä bussissa. Hän sanoi minulle, että joku on tehnyt sen viikossa. Nyt selvisi kuka  :Smile:  Tuo on bussiliikenteen kannattamista parhaimmillaan! Otitko kuvia matkalta?

----------


## killerpop

> Viikon passi tuli testattua 26.7.-2.8. Suunnilleen 88 tuntia istumista ja hieman yli 5300 km. Laskeskelin, että matkat olisivat tulleet maksamaan listahinnoilla lähemmäs 900 , joten 149 :n sijoitus kannatti hyvin!


Totisesti toivon, että myös ikuistit kameralla näitä kulkupelejä ja paikallisia liikenneolosuhteita, esim Keuruulta näkee aivan liian vähän kuvia missään.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> 13:50 Kajaani  17:00 Raahe
> Käkelän Liikenne 84 FAT-844 Volvo B10M Lahti Eagle 451 1991


Noin vuosi sitten matkustin tällä vuorolla Kajaanista Vihantiin. Pulkkilaan asti olin ainoa matkustaja. Toivottavasti matkustajia oli nyt enemmän, ettei käy niin kuin vaikka Saarijärvi - Iisalmi -vuorolle.

----------


## Assamies

Hei! Tuon viestiketjun aloittajan saama saalis vaikutti messevältä!  :Very Happy:  Itse ajattelin ehdottaakin juuri tuota Savonlinnaa eräänä etappina. Bussipassi jäänee hankkimatta tältä kesää omalla kohdalla.  :Embarassed: 

Mutta jos vaan ensi kesään asti eletään, niin silloin voisi kylläkin pistää vakavasti harkintaan!  :Wink:

----------


## jakami

> Noin vuosi sitten matkustin tällä vuorolla Kajaanista Vihantiin. Pulkkilaan asti olin ainoa matkustaja. Toivottavasti matkustajia oli nyt enemmän, ettei käy niin kuin vaikka Saarijärvi - Iisalmi -vuorolle.



Tällä kertaa matkustajia oli itseni lisäksi n. 4 aikuista + 2 lasta, joista enemmistö matkusti suurimman osan matkasta (Vihanti, Raahe). Matkan varrelta ei tainnut tulla lisää matkustajia juuri muualta kuin Pulkkilasta.

Otin toki matkaltani myös joitakin kuvia. Haluan jo etukäteen todeta, että en voi pitää itseäni edes valokuvauksen harrastajana ja tästä syystä kännykkäkameralla ottamieni kuvien laatu ei ole päätä huimaava. Tarkoitukseni oli nimittäin alun perin ainoastaan dokumentoida matkallani käytössä ollutta kuljetuskalustoa muistiinpanoluontoisesti. Varmasti paljon enemmänkin kuvattavaa olisi ollut ja laadukkaampiakin kuvia olisi voinut ottaa, jos tarkoitus olisi ollut julkaista niitä. Mutta koska halukkuutta kuvien näkemiseen on ilmaantunut, ne löytyvät seuraavasta osoitteesta:

http://jakami.kuvat.fi/kuvat/

----------


## Lasse

Yksi ehdottomasti kokeilemisen arvoinen vuoro on Vainion Liikenteen M-S 7:15 Helsingistä lähtevä U280 Kasnäsiin. 197 km pitkä vakiovuoro on nykyisin ainut laatuaan eteläisessä Suomessa. Eikä maisematkaan reitin varrella ole niitä rumimpia! 
Mikäli matkaa Kasnäsiin asti, voi perilläoloajan kuluttaa esimerkiksi käymällä yhteysalus Auralla Hiittisten saarella. Ellei se kiinnosta, voi jäädä pois Taalintehtaalla ja matkata sieltä 12:45 lähtevällä vuorolla Turkuun.

----------


## Pulustaja

Tällainen savotta tuli istuttua 28.6. - 5.7.:

*Torstai, 28.6.
*
9.30 Oulu - Tornio 11.50, vakio Oulu - Haaparanta
Veljekset Salmela #41 Scania F112 Delta 200 1983

13.15 Tornio - Oulu 15.40, vakio Haaparanta - Oulu
Veljekset Salmela #42 Scania F112 Delta 200 1983

20.30 Oulu - Rauma 6.45, pika Oulu - Turku
Satakunnan Liikenne	#23 Volvo B12M 6x2 Volvo 9700HD 2003

*Perjantai, 29.6.
*
8.30 Rauma - Pori 9.35, vakio Rauma - Pori
Satakunnan Liikenne	#30 Volvo B10M-C Carrus Star 502 1999

12.00 Pori - Huittinen 13.05, pika Pori - Helsinki
Satakunnan Liikenne	#10 Volvo B12M Volvo 9700H 2003

14.05 Huittinen - Turku 15.30, pika Tampere - Turku
Satakunnan Liikenne	#196	Kabus TC6Z3 2004

17.20 Turku - Salo 18.10, vakio Turku - Perniö
J. Vainion Liikenne #88 Irisbus Iveco Karosa LCE-956E 2005

19.00 Salo - Helsinki 20.40, pika Turku - Helsinki
J. Vainion Liikenne #23 Volvo B11R Volvo 9700H NG	 2012

22.00 Helsinki - Oulu 7.30, express Helsinki - Rovaniemi
Eskelisen Lapin Linjat	 EIS-351 Scania K124 EB Carrus Star 602 1999

*Lauantai, 30.6.
*
13.50 Oulu - Marjaniemi 15.30, vakio 66 Oulu - Marjaniemi
Koskilinjat #122 Scania K124 EBLahti Eagle 560 1999

15.50 Marjaniemi - Äimärautio 17.20, vakio 66 Marjaniemi - Oulu
Koskilinjat #122 Scania K124 EB Lahti Eagle 560 1999

17.30 Äimärautio - Rantsila 18.20, pika Oulu - Jyväskylä
Pohjolan Matka #112	 Volvo B12M 6x2 Volvo 9700HD NG 2010

18.25 Rantsila - Piippola 19.00, pika Oulu - Kuopio
Kuopion Liikenne #123 Scania K113 6x2 Lahti Eagle 560 1997

19.15 Piippola - Oulu 20.45, pika Kuopio - Oulu
Kuopion Liikenne #191 Scania K124 EB Lahti Eagle 560 1999

*Sunnuntai, 1.7.
*
15.00 Oulu - Muhos 15.55, vakio 61P Oulu - Muhos
Revon Turistiliikenne	#7 MB 616CDI Noge 2007

16.40 Muhos - Oulu 17.20, vakio Ämmänsaari - Oulu
A. Valppu RVG-333 Volvo B10M Carrus Regal 1996

17.40 Oulu - Pudasjärvi 18.55, pika Oulu - Kuusamo
Pohjolan Matka #89 Scania K124 EB Carrus Star 502 2000

20.05 Pudasjärvi - Oulu 21.20, pika Rovaniemi - Oulu
Eskelisen Lapin Linjat	 EIS-350 Scania K124 EB Carrus Star 602 1999

*Sunnuntai, 2.7.
*
13.10 Oulu - Iisalmi 16.15, pika Oulu - Helsinki
Kuopion Liikenne#35	Scania K124 EB 6x2 Lahti Eagle 560	1999

17.45 Iisalmi - Oulu 20.45, pika Kuopio - Oulu
Kuopion Liikenne#59	Kabus TC6Z3 2003

*Maanantai, 3.7.
*
6.40 Oulu - Jyväskylä 11.40, pika Oulu - Helsinki
Savonlinja & Keski-Suomen Liikenne #892 Volvo B12M 6x2 Volvo 9700HD NG 2009

13.30 Jyväskylä - Tampere 15.50, pika Jyväskylä - Turku
Väinö Paunu #15 Volvo B10M-C Lahti Eagle 560 2000

17.15 Tampere - Hämeenlinna 18.15, pika Ähtäri - Helsinki
Väinö Paunu #39 Volvo B12M Lahti Eagle 2005

19.50 Hämeenlinna - Helsinki 21.20, pika Vaasa - Helsinki
Väinö Paunu #44 Volvo B12M Lahti Eagle 2006

*Tiistai, 4.7.
*
8.30 Helsinki - Mikkeli 12.10, pika Helsinki - Joensuu
Savonlinja #937 Volvo B13R Volvo 9700H NG	2011

15.00 Mikkeli - Lappeenranta 16.45, pika Jyväskylä - Lappeenranta
Savonlinja #657 Volvo B12	Carrus Star 502 2001

20.00 Lappeenranta - Helsinki 23.40, pika Joensuu - Helsinki
Savonlinja #491 Volvo B10M-C Lahti Eagle 451 1996

*Keskiviikko, 5.7.
*
0.05 Helsinki - Joensuu 9.00, pika Helsinki - Joensuu
Savonlinja #805 Volvo B12M 6x2	Volvo 9700HD NG	2006

12.15 Joensuu - Kuopio 15.05, vakio Joensuu - Kuopio
Savonlinja #564 Volvo B10M-C Lahti Eagle 560 1998

18.00 Kuopio - Heinola 22.20, pika Oulu - Helsinki
Kuopion Liikenne #128 Scania K124 EB 6x2 Lahti Eagle 560 1999

22.35 Heinola - Oulu 4.50, pika Helsinki - Oulu
Savonlinja & Keski-Suomen Liikenne #892 Volvo B12M 6x2 Volvo 9700HD NG 2009


Näiden matkojen lisäksi olisi vielä muutamia lyhyitä paikkurimatkoja, joita en nyt tähän rupea listaamaan. Kilometrejä tuli siis yhteensä jotakuinkin 5 500, joten ei 142,5 euron uhraus ole kovin suuri siihen nähden. Kiertueen loppuvaiheelle sattui aika kovat helteet, jolloin oli varsin mukavaa istahtaa ilmastoituun bussiin, jossa ei tarvinnut hikoilla. 

Jos tästä kiertueesta nyt jotain vuoroja pitäisi suositella, suosittelisin ehdottomasti yövuoroja. Varsinkin Eskelisen yövuoro Helsingistä kohti pohjoista ja Savonlinjan vuoro Helsingistä Joensuuhun olivat varsin kokeilemisen arvoisia. Tokihan nuo täytyy ottaa okealla asenteella, jossain kohtaa matkaa voi väsymyskin yllättää, varsinkin jos ei saa bussissa kunnolla nukutuksi. Minulla nukkuminen kyllä onnistui varsin hyvin, varmaankin parhaiten juuri Eskelisen kyydissä, sillä avasin silmää Lahden ja Tupoksen välillä vain Heinolassa ja Jyväskylässä... Syynä tuohon lienee se, että väkihän ei tuolla vuorolla poistu kuin aikaisintaan Oulussa, joten matkustajien vaihtuvuus ei tuo ylimääräistä hälinää. Toki syynä tuohon hiljaisuuten oli myös se, että kaikki kulkivat tuolla vuorolla suhteellisen kauas, joten jokainen halusi varmaankin nukkua. Esimerkiksi yövuorolla Oulu - Turku nukkuminen ei ollut ehkä aivan niin yksinkertaista, koska väki vaihtui jatkuvasti, eivätkä muut matkustajat menneet niinkään kauas, joten heitä ei unien maailmakaan sillä tavoin kiinnostanut. Tämä vuoro taisikin olla näistä yövuoroista ruuhkaisin, ainakin Vaasasta asti matkustajia riitti ihan mukavasti, ja Porista tuli työmatkaliikennettä aika tavoin.

Sen sijaan yövuoro Joensuuhun ei ollut järin kansoitettu. Alkumatkasta matkustajia oli aivan mukavasti, mutta ainakin Lappeenrannasta alkaen, kenties jopa aikasemmin, vuoro alkoi olla jo aika tyhjä. Imatran kohdilla matkustajia taisi olla viisi, mikä on huomattavasti vähemmän kuin samaan aikaan oli yövuorolla Oulu - Turku. Aamun tunneista ei ole sattuneesta syystä hirveästi havaintoja, mutta ainakin saavuttaessa Joensuuhun matkustajia olikin jo aika paljon. Aamullahan tuota vuoroa ajetaan vakiona, eli ilmeisesti esimerkiksi Kiteeltä oli väkeä tullut jonkin verran.

SL:n ja KSL:n kimppapika Helsingistä Ouluun olikin varsin mielenkiintoinen ainakin siinä mielessä, että kuljettaja vaihtui tuollakin matkaamallani välillä (Heinola - Oulu) Heinolassa, Hartolassa ja Jyväskylässä. Jyväskylään asti tuossa kulki aivan kelvollisesti matkaajia, mutta sen jälkeen ei matkustajia ollut enää kuin kourallinen. Rahtia olikin sitten toki perä täynnä. Matkustajien kannaltahan tuo vuoro on vähän turhan aikaisin Oulussa, kun ei Keskustasta pääse oikein mihinkään jatkamaankaan paikallisbussilla vielä ihan tuohon aikaan...

Mutta kieltämättä oli aivan mukava kiertää kesäistä Suomea ja nähdä hieman erilaisia paikkakuntia ja maisemia. Eiköhän sitä pidä ottaa viimeistään ensi kesänä taas uudestaan testaten uusia yö- ja päivävuoroja...

----------


## jakami

> Tällainen savotta tuli istuttua 28.6. - 5.7.:
> 
> ...
> 
> Mutta kieltämättä oli aivan mukava kiertää kesäistä Suomea ja nähdä hieman erilaisia paikkakuntia ja maisemia. Eiköhän sitä pidä ottaa viimeistään ensi kesänä taas uudestaan testaten uusia yö- ja päivävuoroja...


Vaikutti varsin asialliselta reitiltä ja muutenkin voisin allekirjoittaa ylläolevan!

Itselläni oli tilaisuus kierrellä parisen viikkoa heti talviaikataulukauden aluksi. Suunnilleen 9200 km mentiin seuraavien mutkien kautta [kuvallinen dokumentaatio käytetyistä kulkuneuvoista löytyy osoitteesta http://jakami.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Passimatka+elokuu+2012/ ]:

MA 13.8.
08:00 Lahti-Porvoo-Helsinki 11:10, vakio 845 Lahti  Porvoo - Helsinki
Pukkilan Liikenne 4 JCS-34 Scania K380 6x2 Lahti Eagle 2006

12:30 Helsinki-Inkoo-Tammisaari 13:50, pika Helsinki - Tammisaari/Bromarv
Wikströms Busstrafik 6 CYP-60 Scania K380 Scania OmniExpress 360 2008

14:10 Tammisaari-Inkoo-Helsinki 16:00, vakio (190) Tammisaari - Helsinki
Ampers Busstrafik 9 HYK-398 Scania K124 Carrus Classic 2000

16:20 Helsinki-Turenki-Lammi-Padasjoki 19:50, vakio (485) Helsinki - Padasjoki
Ventoniemi 58 CCL-586 Volvo B10M-60 Carrus Star 302 1998

20:45 Padasjoki Taulu ABC-Helsinki Viikki n. 23:00, pika Jyväskylä - Helsinki
Koiviston Auto 387 LIB-987 Scania K113 Carrus Star 502 1997

TI 14.8.
06:15 Viikki-Helsinki 06:35, vakio 776 Porvoo-Nikkilä-Helsinki
Porvoon Liikenne 33 CHS-933 Volvo B10M 6x2 Carrus Vega 2001

07:15 Helsinki-Perniö-Kasnäs 11:40, vakio 280 Helsinki - Kasnäs +
14:30 Kasnäs-Kemiö 15:30, vakio Kasnäs - Helsinki
J Vainion Liikenne 71 IIC-471 Volvo B12 Carrus Star 502 1997

15:40 Kemiö-Sauvo-Turku 16:55, vakio Kemiö - Turku
J Vainion Liikenne 101 JCZ-145 Scania L94 Lahti 520 Flyer 1999

17:10 Turku-Hämeenlinna-Lahti 20:50, pika Turku - Lahti
Pekolan Liikenne 40 OCF-140 Scania K114 Lahti Eagle 560 2001

KE 15.8.
08:30 Lahti-Hauho-Tampere 10:30, pika Lahti - Tampere
Koiviston Auto 284 KBF-684 Kabus TC6Z3/7300 2004

12:05 Tampere-Alavus 14:45, vakio 85 Tampere - Alavus
Länsilinjat 62 EXG-862 Volvo B10M-C 6x2 Carrus Regal 350 1996 (95 km) + 
Ykspetäjä BZC-598 MB 412D Sprinter (55 km)

15:40 Alavus-Tuuri 15:45, vakio Alavus-Ähtäri +
16:35 Tuuri-Alavus 16:50, vakio Ähtäri-Alavus
Karstulan Liikenne 14 OII-152 Volvo B10M Carrus Vega 1998

18:10 Alavus-Tampere-Hämeenlinna 22:00, pika Kokkola - Helsinki
Linja-autoliikenne O A Aho 10 CZA-10 Scania K340 IB Lahti Eagle 2007 

23:05 Hämeenlinna-Lahti 00:15, pika Turku-Hämeenlinna-Lahti
Pekolan Liikenne 23 SLF-423 Scania K114 IB Lahti Eagle 2003

TO 16.8.
12:30 Lahti-Salpakangas-Hollola kk-Lahti 13:30, paik 40B Lahti - Salpakangas-Hollola kk-Lahti
Pekolan Liikenne 60 BPM-803 Volvo B10BLE Carrus Vega L?

14:00 Lahti-Kärkölä-Mäntsälä 15:30, vakio Lahti-Kärkölä-Mäntsälä
Mannerkiven Liikenne 1 FCX-804 Scania K124 Lahti Falcon 540 1998

15:30 Mäntsälä-Järvenpää-Helsinki 17:20, vakio Mäntsälä-Helsinki
SL-Autolinjat 439 KIJ-754 Volvo B10M Lahti Eagle 560 1997

17:45 Helsinki-Nihtisilta 18:05, vakio Helsinki-Mustio
J Vainion Liikenne 22 AHZ-618 Volvo B12B 6x2 Carrus Star 602 1998

20:30 Helsinki-Lahti 22:00, pika Helsinki-Oulu
SL-Autoyhtymä 892 HKY-684 Volvo B12M 6x2 Volvo 9700HD NG 2009

PE 17.8.
08:00 Lahti-Hämeenkoski-Hämeenlinna 09:30, vakio Lahti - Hämeenlinna
Pekolan Liikenne 81 HEY-381 Volvo B10M-70 Carrus Star 302 1998

09:40 Hämeenlinna-Valkeakoski-Tampere 10:55, pika Hämeenlinna - Tampere
Väinö Paunu 35 LIB-491 Volvo B10M-C Lahti Eagle 560 2000

12:35 Tampere-Huittinen-Turku 15:30, pika Tampere - Turku
Satakunnan Liikenne 192 EXZ-492 Kabus TC6Z3/7300 2004

16:00 Turku-Karjaa-Lohja-Helsinki 20:30, vakio Turku--Karjaa--Lohja - Helsinki
J Vainion Liikenne 71 IIC-471 Volvo B12 Carrus Star 502 1997

22:00 Helsinki-Jyväskylä-Rovaniemi 11:25, express Helsinki - Rovaniemi
J M Eskelisen Lapin Linjat BVY-361 Volvo B12M Volvo 9700 H NG 2010

LA 18.8.
11:30 Rovaniemi-Kittilä-Kilpisjärvi Hotelli Kilpis 17:40, pika Rovaniemi - Tromsö
J M Eskelisen Lapin Linjat CGH-404 Scania K124 EB Lahti Eagle 2004

SU 19.8.
13:40 Kilpisjärvi Hotelli Kilpis-Kittilä-Rovaniemi 20:40, pika Kilpisjärvi - Rovaniemi
Gold Line 26 XUS-397 Volvo B12M Volvo 9700 H NG 2009

MA 20.8.
05:25 Rovaniemi-Tornio 07:30, vakio Rovaniemi--Tornio - Kemi
Veljekset Salmela 16 LEL-600 Scania BF111 Kutter 9 1981

08:15 Haaparanta-Tornio-Kemi 09:00, vakio 70 Haaparanta--Tornio - Kemi
NET-Matkat 4 CHL-152 Scania L113 CLB Carrus Fifty 1996

10:00 Kemi-Simo 10:40, vakio Kemi  Simo
Veljekset Salmela N7 LHU-687 Scania BF111 Kutter 9 1979

12:00 Simo-Kemi 12:40 vakio Simo Kemi
Veljekset Salmela N8 LCC-480 Scania BF111 Lahti 10 1978

13:45 Kemi-Keminmaa-Kemi 15:05, vakio Kemi - Länsikoski--Itäkoski--Kemi (Keminmaan kiertolinja)
Veljekset Salmela 42 OFV-742 Scania F112 CLS Delta 200 1983

15:40 Kemi-Oulu 17:10, pika Rovaniemi - Oulu
Ketosen Liikenne 5 SMF-918 Volvo B12M Volvo 9700 H 2002

17:30 Oulu-Iisalmi-Kuopio 21:50, pika Oulu - Kuopio
Kuopion Liikenne 73 SRF-773 Kabus TC6Z3/7300 2003

23:00 Kuopio-Lahti 03:40, pika Oulu - Kajaani--Kuopio--Helsinki
Pohjolan Matka 32 YOR-832 Volvo B12M 6x2*4 9700 HD NG 2009

TI 21.8.
12:10 Lahti-Riihimäki-Loimaa 16:25, vakio Lahti - Loimaa
Pekolan Liikenne 24 III-173 Volvo B12 Carrus Star 602 1998

16:25 Loimaa-Loimaa tori 16:25, vakio Loimaa - Oripää
Matka-Niinimäki 4 IVG-344 Neoplan N116H Cityliner 2000

17:20 Loimaa-Forssa 18:15, vakio Loimaa-Forssa
Pekolan Liikenne 24 III-173 Volvo B12 Carrus Star 602 1998

19:45 Forssa-Tampere 21:05, pika Turku - Tampere
Väinö Paunu 9 SRF-689 Volvo B12M Lahti Eagle 560 2003

KE 22.8.
08:50 Tampere-Sahalahti-Kyynärö-Padasjoki 11:05, vakio Tampere - Padasjoki
Luopioisten Linja 3 TGM-413 Volvo B10M Carrus Star 502 1995

11:25 Padasjoki-Vääksy-Lahti 12:35, vakio Padasjoki - Lahti
Niemisen Linjat 3 JCA-965 Scania K113 Lahti Falcon 540 1997

(13:02 Lahti-Kouvola 13:30, VR S107 Helsinki-Imatra
 Pendolino Sm3 7206)

13:50 Kouvola-Kuusankoski-Kausala-Porvoo 16:35, vakio 840 Kouvola - KuusankoskiKausalaPorvooHelsinki
Porvoon Liikenne 69 LIB-466 Scania K113 Carrus Star 502 1997

17:20 Porvoo-Nikkilä-Viikki n. 18:24, vakio 776 Porvoo - Nikkilä--Helsinki
Porvoon Liikenne 81 JFM-181 Volvo B12M Volvo 9700 H 2004

TO 23.8.
06:15 Viikki-Helsinki 06:30, vakio 776 Porvoo - Nikkilä--Helsinki
 Porvoon Liikenne 56 LIB-456 Volvo B10M Carrus Star 302 1997

06:50 Helsinki-Klaukkala 07:55, vakio 339 Helsinki-Mäntysalo
Korsisaari 87 GHZ-799 Volvo B10M-66 Carrus Star 302 1998

08:00 Klaukkala-Loppi 08:50, vakio 487 Helsinki - Loppi
Pekolan Liikenne 89 UBI-289 Volvo B10M-70 Carrus Star 302 1998

09:00 Loppi-Ahoinen-Hämeenlinna 10:00, vakio Loppi - Hämeenlinna
Pekolan Liikenne 80 HJG-787 Iveco Irisbus Axer 2005

10:05 Hämeenlinna-Ruovesi 12:25, pika Helsinki - Ähtäri
Väinö Paunu 39 FGX-472  B12M Lahti Eagle 2005

13:05 Ruovesi-Väärinmaja-Vilppula-Mänttä 13:40, vakio Ruovesi - Mänttä
Bussi-Manninen 1 BGO-911 Scania K113 CLB Carrus Regal 350 1995

14:00 Mänttä-Keuruu 14:40, vakio Mänttä - Jyväskylä
Töysän Linja 38 ESF-605 Bova FLD 12.340 Bova Futura 2005

16:40 Keuruu-Petäjävesi-Jyväskylä 17:50 vakio Keuruu - Jyväskylä
Töysän Linja 27 SLF-415 Scania K114 IB Lahti Falcon 540 2003

18:50 Jyväskylä-Konginkangas-Viitasaari 20:30, vakio Jyväskylä - Pihtipudas
Koivuranta 11 VUF-727 Volvo B12 Carrus Star 502 2000

21:05 Viitasaari-Jyväskylä 22:30, pika Oulu - Jyväskylä
Pohjolan Matka 121 IJB-807 Volvo B12M 6x2*4 Volvo 9700HD NG 2010

23:00 Jyväskylä-Haapaniemi 23:25, paik 1 Kortemäki - Haapaniemi +
23:25 Haapaniemi-Jyväskylä 23:45, paik 1 Haapaniemi - Keskusta
Jyväskylän Liikenne 490 ZNY-690 Kabus TC4A4/6450 2008

PE 24.8.
00:30 Jyväskylä-Jämsä-Helsinki 04:45, pika Jyväskylä - Helsinki
Koiviston Auto 345 YFG-845 Kabus TC6Z3/7300 2003

05:40 Helsinki-Pernaja-Kotka 08:50, vakio 870 Helsinki - Kotka
Savonlinja 578 TIN-732 Scania K113TL Lahti Eagle 560 1999

09:00 Kotka-Hamina-Imatra 13:00, vakio Kotka - Savonlinna
Savonlinja 490 CBT-334 Volvo B10M Lahti Eagle 451 1995

13:50 Imatra-Juva 15:50, vakio Imatra - Varkaus
Ihastjärven Linja KOZ-221 MB 1223L Kiitokori OmniStar 2004

16:00 Juva-Savonlinna 16:55, vakio Helsinki - Savonlinna
Savonlinja 740 FGH-161 Volvo B7R Volvo 9700 S 2004

17:05 Savonlinna-Rantasalmi-Varkaus 18:30, vakio Savonlinna - Varkaus
Soisalon Liikenne 2 BYS-581 Volvo B10M-60 Carrus Star 602 2001

19:20 Varkaus-Lahti 23:00, pika Oulu - Helsinki
Kuopion Liikenne 114 CFJ-814 Scania K114 Lahti Eagle 560 2002

LA 25.8.
12:15 Lahti-Lappeenranta 15:10, vakio Lahti - Ruokolahti
Saimaan Turistiliikenne BHY-256 Volvo B7R Volvo 7350?

16:35 Lappeenranta-Mikkeli-Jyväskylä 20:20, pika Lappeenranta - Jyväskylä
Savonlinja 647 SYM-802 Setra S 315 GT-HD 2000

20:20 Jyväskylä-Peurunka 21:10, paik 41 Keskussairaala - Laukaa-Peurunka +
21:10 Peurunka-Jyväskylä 22:00, paik 41 Peurunka - Keskussairaala
Jyväskylän Liikenne 498 YHS-443 Scania L94IB 6x2 Carrus Vega 2001

22:10 Jyväskylä-Korpilahti 22:45, paik 14 Keskusta - Korpilahti
Jyväskylän Liikenne 412 EKY-812 Kabus TC4A4/6450 2010

23:00 Korpilahti-Jyväskylä 23:35, vakio Helsinki - Jyväskylä
Koiviston Auto 258 XYP-780 Scania K124 6x2 Lahti Eagle 560 2002

SU 26.8.
00:35 Jyväskylä-Pihtipudas 02:15, pika Helsinki - Oulu
SL-Autoyhtymä 892 HKY-684 Volvo B12M 6x2 Volvo 9700HD NG 2009

14:25 Pihtipudas-Viitasaari 15:00, pika Oulu - Jyväskylä
Keski-Suomen Liikenne 10 RSI-960 Scania K114 Lahti Eagle 560 2002

16:05 Viitasaari-Pihtipudas 16:45, vakio Jyväskylä - Ylivieska
Jyväskylän Liikenne 763 OGX-200 Scania K113 Lahti Eagle 560 1996

MA 27.8.
08:05 Pihtipudas-Kärsämäki 09:00, pika Helsinki - Rovaniemi
Gold Line 18 LIB-731 Volvo B10M 6x2 Lahti Eagle 560 1998

09:25 Kärsämäki-Haapavesi-Oulainen 10:40, vakio Pyhäsalmi - Oulainen
Rytkönen & Co 21 SCF-705 MB 815D Starbus 2002

11:05 Oulainen-Ylivieska 11:40, vakio Oulaskangas - Ylivieska
Karhun Liikenne 34 GCS-417 Volvo B10M Carrus Star 502 1999

12:15 Ylivieska-Nivala-Haapajärvi 13:40, vakio Ylivieska - Haapajärvi
J E Klemetti 33 ORE-781 Scania K113 Delta Star 501 Firidin? 1988/2008

14:15 Haapajärvi-Iisalmi 16:00, pika Kokkola - Iisalmi
Rytkönen & Co 20 XAZ-198 Volvo B12B Volvo 9700 H 2002

16:25 Iisalmi-Jyväskylä 19:50, pika Kajaani - Jyväskylä
Jyväskylän Liikenne 712 YEY-735 Scania K114 Lahti Eagle 2003

20:15 Jyväskylä-Heinola 22:15, pika Jyväskylä - Heinola
Savonlinja 792 AAI-840 Volvo B7R Volvo 9700 S 2006

22:20 Heinola-Lahti 23:00, pika Oulu - Helsinki
Kuopion Liikenne 35 XIB-439 Scania K124 6x2 Lahti Eagle 560 1999

----------


## jakami

Tänä kesänä hyödynsin kahden viikon passia viettämällä autoissa yhteensä 120 h. Matkaa kertyi viittä vaille 7400 km seuraavasti:

MA 15.7.							
10:20 Lahti-Varkaus 13:40, pika Helsinki-Joensuu
Savonlinja 855 XKY-561 Scania K310 IB Scania OmniExpress 360 2008

14:30 Varkaus-Kuopio 16:05,	vakio Savonlinna-Kuopio	
Kuopion Liikenne 59 SLF-459 TC6Z3/7300 Kabus 3 2003	

16:10 Kuopio-Konnevesi-Jyväskylä 19:45, vakio Kuopio-Jyväskylä
Koivuranta 4 HIJ-709 Volvo B10M Carrus Star 502 1998 	

20:10 Jyväskylä-Pihtipudas 22:10, vakio Jyväskylä-Pyhäsalmi
Keski-Suomen Liikenne 2 VVJ-423 Volvo B12B Volvo 9700H NG 2008	

TI 16.7.						
---							

KE 17.7.						
9:45 Pihtipudas-Viikki 16:05,	pika Oulu-Helsinki
SL-Autoyhtymä 892 HKY-684 Volvo B12M 6x2 Volvo 9700HD NG 2009			

TO 18.7.						
10:30 Viikki-Helsinki 10:45, express Jyväskylä-Helsinki
Savonlinja 741 FGH-162 Volvo B7R Volvo 9700S 2004

11:30 Helsinki-Turku 13:45, express Helsinki-Turku
J Vainion Liikenne 74 UIF-674 Volvo B12 6x2 Carrus Star 602 1999			

14:15 Turku-Forssa 15:35, pika Turku-Lahti
Pekolan Liikenne 14 XAZ-214 Scania K114 EB-I Lahti 560 Eagle 2000		

16:20 Forssa-Tampere 18:00, vakio Forssa-Tampere Keskustori
Väinö Paunu 35 LIB-491 Volvo B10M-C Lahti Eagle 560 2000			

18:25 Tampere-Kuhmoinen 20:10, vakio Tampere-Kuhmoinen
Luopioisten Linja 6 GIO-263 Volvo B10M Carrus Fifty 1994		

20:20 Kuhmoinen-Lahti 21:35, pika Jyväskylä-Helsinki
Koiviston Auto 258 XYP-780 Scania K124 6x2 Lahti Eagle 560 2002		

21:45 Lahti Kauppatori-Möysän koulu 21:50, paik 4B Lahti Kauppatori-Uusikylä
Lehtimäen Liikenne 11 FHP-345 Scania K230 UB Lahti Scala 2006		

PE 19.7.							
9:30 Möysän koulu-Lahti Kauppatori 9:40, paik 4B Uusikylä-Tiilikangas
Lehtimäen Liikenne 3 TPG-784 Scania L94 UB Lahti Scala 2004			

10:00 Lahti-Heinola 10:50, vakio 80U Lahti-Heinola
SL-Autoyhtymä 610 BIA-563 Volvo B10M-60 Carrus Star 302 1997	

10:55 Heinola-Mikkeli 12:10,	pika Helsinki-Joensuu
Savonlinja 936 CHO-708 Volvo B13R Volvo 9700H NG 2011		

13:20 Mikkeli-Kotka 16:40, vakio Mikkeli-Kotka
Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne 468 BGF-808 Volvo B12 Lahti 451 Eagle 1994	

17:20 Kotka-Helsinki 19:35, pika Kotka-Helsinki
Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne 596 LIZ-772 Scania K124 Lahti 560 Eagle 1999		

22:00 Helsinki-Oulu 7:10, express Helsinki-Rovaniemi
J M Eskelisen Lapin Linjat BVY-361 Volvo B12M Volvo 9700 H NG 2010	

LA 20.7.							
9:30 Oulu-Kemi 11:15, vakio Oulu-Tornio-Haaparanta
Veljekset Salmela 42 OFV-742 Scania F112 CLS Delta 200 1983

13:25 Kemi-Rovaniemi 14:55, pika Helsinki-Rovaniemi
V. Alamäki 13 IJB-810 Volvo B12M 6x2*4 Volvo 9700HD NG 2010		

17:20 Rovaniemi-Saariselkä 20:45, vakio Rovaniemi-Tana bru/Vadsö
J M Eskelisen Lapin Linjat TPZ-945 Volvo B13R Volvo 9700H NG 2012		

SU 21.7.							
12:20 Saariselkä-Ivalo 12:50, vakio Rovaniemi-Ivalo
Gold Line 21 LIB-764 Volvo B10M Lahti Eagle 560 1998

13:20 Ivalo-Saariselkä 13:50,	pika (Nordkapp-)Karasjok-Rovaniemi
J M Eskelisen Lapin Linjat LEI-506 Scania K124 Lahti Eagle 2005	

MA 22.7.							
8:50 Saariselkä-Sodankylä 10:25, pika Vadsö/Tana bru-Rovaniemi
J M Eskelisen Lapin Linjat TPZ-945 Volvo B13R Volvo 9700H NG 2012		

13:10 Sodankylä-Pelkosenniemi 14:00, vakio Sodankylä-Kemijärvi
Ketosen Liikenne EVY-324 MB Sprinter 419? 2012				

14:10 Pelkosenniemi-Martti 15:35, vakio Pelkosenniemi-Martti +
15:35 Martti-Kemijärvi 18:15, vakio Martti-Kemijärvi
Möllärin Linjat 16 NBF-247 Volvo B12 Delta Star 501 1994

TI 23.7.							
10:00 Kemijärvi-Salla 11:20, vakio Kemijärvi-Salla-Savukoski
Liikenne-Peltoperä JFU-457 Iveco 65C15 Indcar Wing 2004					

14:30 Salla-Kuusamo 16:35, vakio Salla-Kuusamo
Pohjolan Matka 397 EGP-142 Volvo B10M Carrus Star 502 1995		

17:45 Kuusamo-Oulu 20:50,vakio Kuusamo-Oulu
Pohjolan Matka 153 YVO-853 Volvo B12M Volvo 9700H 2004		

KE 24.7.							
9:15 Oulu-Marjaniemi 11:15, vakio 66 Oulu-Marjaniemi +
11:45 Marjaniemi-Oulu 13:45, vakio 66 Marjaniemi-Oulu
Koskilinjat 122 YBV-842 Scania K114 Lahti Eagle 560 1999				

14:20 Oulu-Lieksa-Joensuu 21:30, pika Oulu-Joensuu
Pohjolan Matka 10 GIX-810 Scania K380 Scania OmniExpress 360 2010		

TO 25.7.							
12:10 Joensuu-Juuka-Vanhakylä 14:10, vakio Joensuu-Nurmes
Pohjolan Matka 211 CBF-711 Volvo B10M Carrus Star 502 1997	

14:30 Vanhakylä-Nilsiä-Kuopio 16:45, vakio Nurmes-Kuopio
Savonlinja 739 FGH-160 Volvo B7R Volvo 9700S 2004				

18:20 Kuopio-Joensuu 20:25, pika Vaasa-Joensuu
Pohjolan Matka 40 SKX-240 Volvo B11R Volvo 9700H UG 2013					

22:20 Joensuu-Taavetti 3:15, pika Joensuu-Helsinki
Savonlinja 800 AAI-812 Volvo B7R Lahti Eagle 2006		

PE 26.7.							
3:40 Taavetti-Parikkala 6:05, pika Helsinki-Joensuu
Savonlinja 642 BYS-712 Scania K124 IB 6x2 Lahti 560 Eagle 2000			

6:25 Parikkala-Savonlinna 7:45, vakio Parikkala-Savonlinna
Savonlinja 490 CBT-334 Volvo B10M Lahti Eagle 451 1995

8:10 Savonlinna- Kerimäki 8:50, vakio Savonlinna-Makkola-Louhi-Kerimäki +
11:15 Kerimäki-Savonlinna 12:05, vakio Kerimäki-Silvola-Savonlinna
S. Kosonen 9 GKI-356 MB Sprinter 416 Transfer 2012	

13:30 Savonlinna- Mikkeli 16:20, vakio Savonlinna-Sulkava-Puumala-Mikkeli
Ihastjärven Linja ARZ-774 MB Sprinter 416 Prostyle 2003		

16:25 Mikkeli-Pieksämäki 17:50, vakio Mikkeli-Pieksämäki
Ihastjärven Linja EXZ-822  MB Sprinter 416 2004					

18:00 Pieksämäki-Jyväskylä 19:15, pika Joensuu-Jyväskylä
Soisalon Liikenne 11 FMT-411 Scania K114 Lahti Eagle 560 2000		

20:10 Jyväskylä-Pihtipudas 22:10, vakio Jyväskylä-Pyhäsalmi
Keski-Suomen Liikenne 12 YFG-785 Scania K114 6x2*4 Lahti Eagle 2003		

LA 27.7.							
---

SU 28.7.							
16:45 Pihtipudas-Ylivieska 18:20, vakio Jyväskylä-Ylivieska
Jyväskylän Liikenne 767 HTF-694 Scania K114 Lahti Falcon 2006			

18:55 Ylivieska-Kokkola 20:15, pika Kajaani-Kokkola
Pohjolan Matka 18 RGJ-591 Scania K113 Carrus Regal 1996

MA 29.7.							
0:15 Kokkola-Rauma 6:45, pika Oulu-Turku
Haldin & Rose 24 YHJ-470 Volvo B12M 6x2*4 Volvo 9700HD NG 2009		

7:30 Rauma-Pori 8:45, vakio Rauma-Pori Kauppatori
Satakunnan Liikenne 236 EBY-637 Volvo B12 6x2 Carrus Star 602 1997 	

11:10 Pori-Seinäjoki 14:30, pika Pori-Seinäjoki
Veolia Transport 860 HMF-311 Scania K114 IB Lahti Eagle 2004			

15:15 Seinäjoki-Ähtäri-Jyväskylä 19:40, vakio Seinäjoki-Jyväskylä
Töysän Linja 25 NBR-972 Volvo B10M-C Carrus Regal 350 1997			

20:15 Jyväskylä-Heinola 22:15, pika Jyväskylä-Heinola
Savonlinja 899 XUT-497 Iveco Marcopolo Viaggio 350 2010				

22:20 Heinola-Lahti 23:00, pika Oulu-Helsinki
Kuopion Liikenne 116 XIB-840 Scania K124 Lahti Eagle 560 1998 				

23:00 Lahti Kauppatori-Möysä 23:05, paik 3 Kauppatori-Hiekkanummi
Lahden Liikenne 333 XEY-633 TC4A4/6450 Kabus 4 2007

----------


## killerpop

Vastahan tästä reilu 2 vuotta on aikaa, mutta parempi myöhään kun ei milloinkaan. Itse hankin viikon bussipassin elokuussa 2012 ja onnistuin myös osumaan jakamin kanssa samaan Osmo Ahon vuoroon osuudella AlavusTampere (15.8.2012).

Oma dokumentaationi reissusta on vihdoin esillä 183 kuvan voimin osoitteessa http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvas...08/Bussipassi/ , josta löytyy myös tarkempi matkapäiväkirja.
Paljon on kuitenkin muuttunut noista ajoista ja nyt vastaavien matkojen suunnittelu vaatii entistä enemmän etukäteissuunnittelua. Erityisesti TampereSeinäjoki ja TampereKokkola -yhteyksien katoamisen vuoksi olisi turvauduttava yhä useammin junaan.

Tuolloin etukäteissuunnittelua tuli vaadittua hieman, kun kohteena olivat Lopen, Kokkolan, Hattulan, Lapuan, Ähtärin ja Alajärven kirjastoautot, sekä tutustuminen uuteen Lapuan matkakeskukseen. Ihan putkeen ei kuitenkaan suunnitelmat menneet, esim Alajärven kirjastoauto, jonka olin suunnitellut kuvaavani Kurejoella, tulikin vastaan 16-tietä Seinäjoen suuntaan  ja perillä soitto kun autoa ei näy eikä kuulu, niin olikin matkalla jarruremonttiin Seinäjoelle.

Yhtenä iltana tuli myöskin tehtyä iltareissu Turkuun ja tarkoitus oli jatkaa edelleen Paimioon. Tuolla tuli kuitenkin oharit, joten yösijaa ei järjestynytkään, ja olikin fiksuinta jatkaa samalla vuorolla Helsinkiin ja sieltä edelleen takasin Tampereelle. Seuraava päivä menikin kotioloissa, joten koko päivänä ei tullut reissattua mihinkään.

149 sijoitus tuotti vastinetta 3484 kilometrin verran ja kortilla on vielä teknistä ikää 11kk ajan, joten seuraava lataus olisi sen 142,50. Itse lippuhan on voimassa latauspäivän ja 7 seuraavaa vuorokautta.

----------

